

JoliOS - HTML5 Cloud Operating System - tangue
http://www.jolicloud.com/jolios

======
mrsoap23
im sorry...but what is the point of this "OS"? It doesn't even seem to be a
real os. Just a nice way of showing links to all your accounts.

~~~
ecubed
Which is essentially the point of a cloud os. Its operating under the
assumption that every "application" you want to use will be self contained in
the form of a website. So, for instance, instead of having a Microsoft Word
binary compiled for the OS, you simply have a link to Google Docs. I'm
downloading the .iso right now to try it on a VM, but this seems like it would
be very useful for older computers, or computers for people who only email and
do basic browsing.

~~~
mrsoap23
but isn't this what a chromebook does?

